# Moving to Cyprus



## howitseems (May 13, 2011)

We are a UK family of 4 currently living in Dubai but considering moving to Cyprus. We have 2 teenage boys 14 + 16. I will need to travel to Lebanon most weeks.Can anyone offer advice. Suitable places to live? Good schools? Life outside school for the boys? General thoughts on living in Cyprus? Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

howitseems said:


> We are a UK family of 4 currently living in Dubai but considering moving to Cyprus. We have 2 teenage boys 14 + 16. I will need to travel to Lebanon most weeks.Can anyone offer advice. Suitable places to live? Good schools? Life outside school for the boys? General thoughts on living in Cyprus? Many thanks.


Hi,

Welcome to the forum.
I imagine that you will be sending your boys to private schools as they would not be able to integrate into local schools at their ages. 
There are good private schools in most areas of Cyprus, if you look at the sticky thread on schooling in Cyprus there is a lot of information there.
The link is below
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/6423-schooling-cyprus.html

Which area of Cyprus are you intending to settle in? Paphos has a large expat population and there are many families whose father works in the middle east and commutes from Paphos.

Feel free to ask any questions you have but also please have a look at some of the thread on the forum as many of your questions will probably already have been discusssed at length.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

By the way I have moved this thread to the Cyprus forum.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's a couple of recent threads about moving from the UAE to Cyprus with replies which may be of use to you.


----------

